# 5Dm3 & BG-E6 Battery grip



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 17, 2012)

When the 5d was announced, and for a while after, the BG-E6 was listed as compatible with the m3. I was about to order a used one, but noticed that Canon's site no longer lists it as compatible.

Does anyone have information that can verify one way or another?

Thanks!


----------



## tt (Mar 17, 2012)

The BG-E6 isn't compatible with the 5D mkiii 
And the bg-E11 isn't compatible with the 5DMkII. 

Different physical layout for the battery compartment for one reason I believe.


----------



## bobshut (Apr 12, 2012)

The BG-E6 and BG-E11 are not compatible because the small protruding location tab on the units are in different places


----------

